# Edward Stove - Trees



## Edward Stove

Hello,

In January 2010, I set myself the challenge of writing a song, recording it and getting it officialy released before my 30th on the 28th of Feb - which I managed, but only just.

If you'd like to listen to it visit the link below, would be great to hear your thoughts.

Thanks for watching.

Ed


----------



## emiellucifuge

Well the video was very interesting, original and cool.
The music not so much...


----------



## webfreak

I disagree. As incidental music, I think it adds a passionate atmosphere to the video.


----------

